# Como hace una pyme o una media empresa para fabricar sus circuitos??



## yoelmauri (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola, que tal? les comento que estoy por empezar el proyecto final de mi carrera (Ingenieria Industrial). Elegí como tema la fabricacion de amplificadores de audio.. todavia no se bien a que tipo de amplificadores me voy a destinar..
Lo que me interesa saber es como hace una empresa que se dedique a fabricar productos electronicos para hacer sus plaquetas, por supuesto que con la escala de una pequeña o media empresa, no voy a usar los mismos procesos que usa una gran compañia o la tecnologia que usan para fabricar la plaqueta de un tv, una mother, etc.
La idea por ahora es usar componentes comunes, no smd.. (aunque se aceptan sugerencias)
Para hacer las pistas por lo que averigue hay dos tipos de procesos posibles: el serigrafiado y la mecanizacion con una fresadora por cnc.. Cual de estos dos procesos es el mas usado??
Despues para el soldado de los componentes, por lo que vi hasta ahora, lo que se usa mas es la soldadura por ola. Estoy en lo cierto? o las pequeñas y medianas empresas sueldan sus componentes manualmente?
Le agradeceria a cualquiera que este en el tema o que sepa algo que me ayude con mi proyecto.
Saludosss


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 9, 2011)

Todas las empresas industriales que conozco, independientemente de las tiradas que hagan, compran las placas fabricadas por empresas especialistas en el tema. Creo que este no es tu caso por ahora.

El montaje depende de muchos factores. Si fabricas cosas de escasa calidad y precio, y lo haces en un sitio donde la mano de obra es barata, como la China, entonces THT, soldadura por baño, montaje manual, y punto. Sin embargo, si hay SMD a mansalva, o tecnología 'alta' (llamémosle BGA, o DFN, por ejemplo), entonces línea de ensamblado, horno de reflujo, etc. Y esto se suele hacer en el primer mundo (EEUU, Europa, Taiwan, y algún país tercermundista como España).

De los dos métodos de hacer prototipos, prefiero con mucho el atacado químico.


----------



## aguevara (Mar 9, 2011)

Todo va en dependencia directa del volumen de fabricacion que tienes contemplado, si te riges por la estructura de una Pyme sabras que en el estudio de mercado que hayas hecho o vayas a hacer te determinara un volumen de produccion mensual, si este volumen rebasa digamos las 1000 piezas te sugiero el outsourcing es decir que hagas uso de empresas dedicadas a ello, si tu volumen es menor a las 1000 piezas quiza lo recomendable sea el trabajo manual, serigrafia y  soldadura, claro siempre que avances haz mejoras en tu proceso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Para hacer las pistas por lo que averigue hay dos tipos de procesos posibles: el serigrafiado y la mecanizacion con una fresadora por cnc.. Cual de estos dos procesos es el mas usado??


Ya te lo dijeron antes, pero lo normal es tercerizar el proceso de manufactura de los PCB, por que requiere equipamiento costoso cuando se busca una calidad sustentable. Por otra parte, las empresas que hacen PCB no usan ninguno de esos metodos (hasta donde yo sé) sino que hacen el dibujo con un foto-ploter y luego hacen el ataque químico, la deposición electrolítica de metales nobles en los terminales, etc, etc...



yoelmauri dijo:


> Despues para el soldado de los componentes, por lo que vi hasta ahora, lo que se usa mas es la soldadura por ola. Estoy en lo cierto? o las pequeñas y medianas empresas sueldan sus componentes manualmente?


La técnica de soldadura depende del tipo de materiales que usés. Si son materiales thru-hole, podés hacer soldadura por ola, pero si hay componentes SMD, el tipo de técnica depende del tipo de montaje .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? les comento que estoy por empezar el proyecto final de mi carrera (Ingenieria Industrial). Elegí como tema la fabricacion de amplificadores de audio.. todavia no se bien a que tipo de amplificadores me voy a destinar..
> Lo que me interesa saber es como hace una empresa que se dedique a fabricar productos electronicos para hacer sus plaquetas, por supuesto que con la escala de una pequeña o media empresa, no voy a usar los mismos procesos que usa una gran compañia o la tecnologia que usan para fabricar la plaqueta de un tv, una mother, etc.
> La idea por ahora es usar componentes comunes, no smd.. (aunque se aceptan sugerencias)
> Para hacer las pistas por lo que averigue hay dos tipos de procesos posibles: el serigrafiado y la mecanizacion con una fresadora por cnc.. Cual de estos dos procesos es el mas usado??
> ...


Como ya te han dicho, ya sea una tiradad corta mediana o grande siempre te conviene que te la haga otra empresa, por la simple razón que la inversión de un equipamiento adecuado para tener una calidad comercial es bastante grande y si es solo para autabastecimiento muchas veces no es sustentable
Para cada modelo de placa hay que hacer el diseño luego bajada a pelicula, si se hace por el modo de serigrafia, estas empresas tienen todo automatizado, una guillotiena donde se pone la hoja completa y te hace los distintos cortes no siemrpe a tamaño unidad eso depende de las cuabas y otras cosas muchas veces hay placas que por su dimensión se hacen en planchas grandes, se hace la serigrafia con máquina automica con lienzo metálico que da la mejor calidad, luego se ataca, se punzona(no se agujerea), se hace la máscara antisoldante,  se troquela si s lleva troqueles, se estañan las zonas de soldadura(un sistema en frio) y luego se corta al tamaño adecuado, de esta manera se hace a una gran velocidad

Por otro lado también cuenta la experiencia, como hay muchos productos que interivienen el manejo de todo eso se hace complejo, y esta comprobado que ciertos procesos cuando son complicados conviene terceerizarlos a especialistas, porque por otro lado si algo sale mal las perdidas son de uno, el tercerizador absorbe esos problemas y uno recibe el producto listo para su utilzación, con lo cual tambien se reduce no solo el espacio físico, para almacenamiento y proceso, tenindo en cuenta que hay materiales altamnte corrosivos, te ahorras en mano de hobra, tenes menos personal y todo lo que con ello conlleva, también pagas menos impuestos edilicios, es decir el ahorro es enorme y las preocupaciones disminuyen, concentrandodte en lograr el mejor producto, calcula que incluso el armado se terceriza, si te entregan las placas armadas de acuerdo a los crtierios convenidos, lo cual también dependiendo de los volumenes manejados pueden ser una ventaja, seguis reducindo gastos, hay empresa que se dedican al armado con máquinas, tene en cuenta que ellos compran componentes especialmente envalados para estas máquinas que no solo toman estos matereiales, tambien conforman los terminales y los insertan(estos no se salen por la forma que se le da a los terminales) sueldan y chequean, hay empresas que tienen su propia liena de armado pero esas son gigantes, como Philips, Samsung y muchas otras

Hoy por hoy hasta el mantenimiento se terceriza y esta   comprobado que es eficiente y se gasta menos que tenindolo la empresa....

Todo esto a grandes rasgos, fijate que tambien se hacen fuera los gabinetes, el cableado se compra armado con sus terminales ya puestos. y hay much más todavia.....

Esto tomando lo que vos dijiste, si cambiamos el rubro en otras areas de electrónica hay más todavia para hablar


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

Tu verdadero problema,ò el de cualquiera que se meta en estos asuntos,no es la placa de electrònica ,ni cualquier otro insumo  interior.....( hay proveedores de toda cosa)

El verdadero problema tuyo HOY ......son 2 
1- El gabinete contenedor de esa electrònica y demas partes.

2- EL control de calidad si has de montar las placas tu mismo.

Porque ?

1-Debido a la tendencia actual, los compradores del producto ,tiene altas expectativas de la calidad de la parte exterior.No aceptan HOY ,un gabinete de lata asi nomas.
El rigor de hoy es un gabinete en plastico inyectado muy personalizado,que ademas distinga mi producto sobre cualquier otro y me de exclusividad de comercializaciòn sobre el.

Entonces ,debo ,mandar a hacer una matriz para inyectado ,que por lo bajo cuesta entre 5000 y 10000 dolares ,para algo chiquito.
Ademas una inyectora acorde,otros 30000 dolares usada.
La opciòn es comprar horas de inyectado a una empresa que INYECTE COSAS.que tiene un costo !!!  + el precio del plastico que se va a usar para hacer  los gabinetes.

2-Depende de la complejidad del circuito,*he probado* que ,en una bolsa de 1000 diodos ò resistencias  ò capacitores ,etc. traen unas  20 unidades que no cumplen con las caracteristicas.Sumando errores, en 100 placas tiens una enorme probabilidad de fallo y retorno.La solucion es cara:Habiendo llegado las bolsas ,hay que pasarse horas ,probando cada componente con osciloscopio U$S800 +un baquito de prueba .(lo he hecho personalmente en una empresa) ,lo que amerita al menos un empleado solo para eso $2200 minimo por mes .Luego de armado todo, existe aun alguna posibilidad de que TODO JUNTO, no funcione, pero es menor.
Deberias poner todos los equipos a 48 horas de envejecimiento.
(Trabaje unos meses en ACOUTECH amplificadores hace 30 años)


Si preguntas respondo mas.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola, que tal?
Unmonje, la verdad si trabajaste en acoutech te puedo matar a preguntas.. (cualquier cosa te las puedo enviar por privado) pero me interesaria saber cosas como:
-Como soldaban sus plaquetas?
- Cuantos operarios tenian en cada sector?
- Como tenian divididos los sectores?
- Donde compraban los parlantes y que tipo de parlantes?
- De que tipo de madera hacen las cajas? fibrofacil o aglomerado? (las cortaban uds??)
_forraban sus amplificadores con cuerina? lo hacian en la misma fabrica? con calor? o solo usando cemento de contacto?
Bueno por ahora con eso me voy conformando.. jaja
Saludoss


----------



## unmonje (Abr 20, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal?
> Unmonje, la verdad si trabajaste en acoutech te puedo matar a preguntas.. (cualquier cosa te las puedo enviar por privado) pero me interesaria saber cosas como:
> -Como soldaban sus plaquetas?
> - Cuantos operarios tenian en cada sector?
> ...



1-Soldadura manual, porque la produccion era baja y pretendia ser un equipo de High End en aquella època ,aunque para mi ,no lo era.
2-Los operarios por sector dependia  de su naturaleza.Algunos salones no tenian personal.
   Sobre todo el de envejecimiento que funcionaba con TIMERs de 48hs.
   Cuatro personas podian armar unas 40 conjuntos de placas por dia en estereo.Eso te da una idea de lo demas.PAra control de calidad de componentes eramos 2 en los peores momentos,sino, yo solo.LA carpinteria trabajaba con maquinas  y poco personal.
Los divisores de frecuencia pasivos,se los proveia el sector de electronica ya armados a Armado mecànico.
3-Sectores :Administracion,Salon de Ventas ,Stock y Control , Carpinteria , Armado elèctronico,Armado Mecànico, Montaje Final,Salòn de envejecimiento,Salon de Service y retornos.
4-Los parlantes los compraban a JHARO por cantidad con especificaciones propias.Es decir, venian sin marcas.O venian de plantas de mexico.Tamaños ?,1 de 13 pulgadas 8ohms,2 de 4 para medios en serie y 2 de 3 para altos ,en domo y en serie .Eso le daba un sonido dulce y profundo ideal para gente que vuelve de su trabajo y quiere paz.Nada de musica electronica !!!.
5-Los gabinetes en general,se fabricaban ahi ,en aglomerada de buena calidad enchapada en roble,con mascara frontal.No se usaba cuerina por ser -berrreta- y se suponia que era un equipo casero de lujo para pocos,no para auditorios.Atras tenia atenuadores de medios y altos.
Años despues me cayo uno de regalo y pude ver lo malos que eran tecnicamente.Tal es asi que lo modifique completamente a tecnologia actual.Lo ùnico que quedò en pie fue su potencia.Los frentes se ponian con tela de abrojo.
Ademas le quite unos cuantos blindajes -pedorros- que pesaban mucho y no cumplian realmente buena funciòn .Bafles de 80 litros.
 Muchos de estos criterios no creo que hoy sirvan, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que esta marca finalmente quebrò y entiendo porque.
Sus equipos eran caros, inutimente pesados,hechos artesanalmente,y un circuito mediocre,lo que hoy no sirve sino tenes un pùblico cautivo.En pocas palabras,cumplia y era para la -gilada-.
Los frentes se tercerizaban,eran anodizados de alumiinio.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 20, 2011)

jajaj, me dio risa lo de que eran para la gilada..
Lo que mas me interesaba saber era sobre el tipo de parlante y el tipo de madera.
Ahora te hago unas preguntitas.. compraban los tableros de madera de 3mts y los cortaban ahi?
Que era el salon de envejecimiento?
Pd: estamos recopilando ideas y armando el proyecto, todo sirve!
Mil gracias!!!
Seguro te voy a preguntar alguna que otra cosita mas
Saludoss


----------



## nitai (Sep 7, 2011)

_Iniciado por unmonje: "Deberias poner todos los equipos a 48 horas de envejecimiento."._
Pregunta: que es poner todos los equipos a 48 horas de envejecimiento.
MuchaS gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2011)

Dejarlos 48 horas funcionando a ver si fallan.


----------



## nitai (Sep 8, 2011)

Scooter: muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.
Otra pregunta: en el caso de un amplificador de audio habría que dejarlo 48 horas continuas, con el generador en 1Khz y con el osciloscopio indicando casi el punto de recorte de la señal, es decir 48 horas a máxima potencia ?.
Gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 8, 2011)

nitai dijo:


> Scooter: muchísimas gracias por la respuesta.
> Otra pregunta: en el caso de un amplificador de audio habría que dejarlo 48 horas continuas, con el generador en 1Khz y con el osciloscopio indicando casi el punto de recorte de la señal, es decir 48 horas a máxima potencia ?.
> Gracias.




No,se le ponia un programa musical de alto rango dinàmico,es decir ,sonidos variados entre 60 y 20000 hrz, asi se probaba todo el espectro de audio...PAra que no fuera todo una bochinche , la carga se hacia con resistencias de 200 watts 8 ohms en aquel caso. y refrigeradas por aire forzado (turbinas)  

Era para ver si fallaban de forma catastròfica ,no hace falta un osciloscopio cuando sale humo.
La idea era hacer dinero, no que el usuario se vea beneficiado


----------



## nitai (Sep 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias UNMONJE, excelente respuesta.


----------



## dukex (Sep 8, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> *La idea era hacer dinero, no que el usuario se vea beneficiado*


----------



## unmonje (Sep 9, 2011)

Olvide mencionar las condiciones de prueba....

Entrada de señal :   300mvolts  RMS  (casi 1vpp)

Potencia media continua de Salida :
al 65% de la maxima, o sea, lo importante es 48 horas a -velocidad de cruzero- del arte-facto.

El motivo es que algunos componentes que pasan la etapa de fabricaciòn, luego, no soporta el rigor eléctrico y a las pocas horas fenecen por alteraciòn de su composiciòn atómica.
Los mas afectados suelen ser los capacitores electrolíticos, que no la llevan muy bien con eso de que los electrones, entren y salgan rapidamente de su interior como -FALO- empedernido ,si ?.   
Entonces ,como es lógico, su lìquido electrolitico comienza a recalentar como en virgen quinceañera , el resultado, a menudo, suele ser como un orgasmo.   (por las dudas,usen gafas ,ò vayan practicando con el bastón y el sonido de los semáforos ,no es broma)

Las palabras que no entiendan, buscar en diccionario latinoamericano de lengua Castellana.
Los menores de 18 , consulten con sus padres ?


----------



## nitai (Sep 9, 2011)

Che UNMONJE, que opinas, hoy por hoy es factible fabricar en la Argentina amplificadores de audio, comenzando con poco capital y muchas ideas?, es rentable?.
Te lo pregunto porque si decís que trabajaste en Acoutech algo sabrás.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 10, 2011)

nitai dijo:


> Che UNMONJE, que opinas, hoy por hoy es factible fabricar en la Argentina amplificadores de audio, comenzando con poco capital y muchas ideas?, es rentable?.
> Te lo pregunto porque si decís que trabajaste en Acoutech algo sabrás.
> Muchas gracias.



La respuesta la tienes que encontrar tu segun creo,no sea cosa que luego, se pongan responsabilidades en las opiniones de terceros..,si ?  Es decir....equivocate solo y hacete cargo.

Pero si puedo dar opiniones,que es muuuyyy diferente.!!!

Dicho lo expuesto,paso a decirte que....-Hay que clasificar el -target-  ò sea

-De que potencia hablamos,de que cliente hablamos, de que bolsillo hablamos,(propio y ajeno).

-El problema de  hoy es que el mundo està en una encrucijada segun mis ojos.(no se sabe para donde va a salir andando ò si va a seguir andando como lo conocemos) El riesgo ,asi ,es mucho y los billetes no sobran.

-Podria intentarse un sistema -morphy- es decir, empezar con algo chiquito y si funciona, ir mejorando de a poco.(que es lo que yo estoy haciendo,pero con otras cosas)
No es un criterio nuevo ,obvio, pero de lo mas eficaz.

La linea de alta gama esta descartada ,asi que te quedan,los circuitos para la gilada,en eso no ha cambiado el mundo.Cualquiera arma hoy un ampli, con un chip,ò los tiburones ya lo hacen por 2 pesos.

Yo descartaria hacerlo a granescala de entrada,una mesa se sostiene mejor con varias patas,asi que varios productos pequeños pueden tener mejor oportunidad,no solo un -ampli-


----------



## nitai (Sep 11, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias UNMONJE, con respecto a la responsabilidad, la idea era preguntarte solo tu opinión nada mas, obviamente no te puedo cargar responsabilidad por una consulta, ni a vos ni a nadie cada uno debemos ser responsables de nuestros actos nos guste o no.
Estaba pensando precisamente la idea que expones de empezar con cosas chicas y variadas aunque por la experiencia que tengo podemos aproximarnos mucho a un buen amplificador de los que vienen de afuera, obviamente para poder permanecer hay que trabajar las 24 horas. Pero la pasión también cuenta, no solo la gita.
Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 12, 2011)

nitai dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias UNMONJE, con respecto a la responsabilidad, la idea era preguntarte solo tu opinión nada mas, obviamente no te puedo cargar responsabilidad por una consulta, ni a vos ni a nadie cada uno debemos ser responsables de nuestros actos nos guste o no.
> Estaba pensando precisamente la idea que expones de empezar con cosas chicas y variadas aunque por la experiencia que tengo podemos aproximarnos mucho a un buen amplificador de los que vienen de afuera, obviamente para poder permanecer hay que trabajar las 24 horas. Pero la pasión también cuenta, no solo la gita.
> Muchas gracias de nuevo.




Yo solo lo decia ..por la dudas...uno no conoce a quien tiene en frente,y lo redundante , avisa y no falta.Hay muchos que no opinan como tu.

Claro que la pasiòn cuenta, te regalo esta.....-un muuuy exitoso fabricante de alfajores de marca de nuestro pais me decia un dia....- diez centavos se lo sacas a cualquiera,$1 peso NO...asi hizo fortuna.  Lamentablemente a mi hacer dinero de esa forma me aburre mortalmente !!!


----------



## nitai (Sep 12, 2011)

UNMONJE, parece que en tu vida te codeaste con la élite de los empresarios argentinos, tal ves nos podes asesorar en algunas cuestiones de negocio (sin ninguna responsabilidad de tu parte obviamente).
Que estés bien y suerte.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 13, 2011)

Not problem !


----------



## nitai (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola UNMONJE, me dijiste que podía preguntarte sobre algunas cuestiones del negocio de fabricar equipos de audio. Estaba pensando que en una primera aproximación podría empezarse con estos temas (preguntas):
•	Cual es la ganancia mínima a obtener de cada producto (en %).
•	Donde y como conseguir los contactos para vender, y poder obtener la cuota de mercado correspondiente.
•	Como lograr hacerse conocer (la marca).
•	Como mantenerse contra los tiburones foráneos (china).
Para responder algunas de las preguntas estaba pensando en lo siguiente; convendría tener página web, a través del boca en boca, salir uno mismo a ofrecer el producto, etc.
Cual te parecen que deberían ser los pasos a dar para aquellos que están pensando en construir una empresa novata ¿.
Que estés bien y saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2013)

nitai dijo:


> Hola UNMONJE, me dijiste que podía preguntarte sobre algunas cuestiones del negocio de fabricar equipos de audio. Estaba pensando que en una primera aproximación podría empezarse con estos temas (preguntas):
> •	Cual es la ganancia mínima a obtener de cada producto (en %).
> •	Donde y como conseguir los contactos para vender, y poder obtener la cuota de mercado correspondiente.
> •	Como lograr hacerse conocer (la marca).
> ...



Antes que nada resuelve el tema del gabinete, sino, ni empieces !!


----------



## nitai (Ene 23, 2013)

Hola UNMONJE, muchas gracias por la respuesta; en cuanto al tema de los gabinetes(plegado, punzonado(con punzonadora CNC), cortado con plasma computarizado, partes grandes y chicas de gabinetes con fibra de vidrio, cromado a chapas y fibra de vidrio, serigrafia , y varias cosas mas, las tengo a la mayoría resueltas.
Como dicen las cosas entran primero por los ojos (presentación).
Gracias nuevamente y suerte.


----------

